# Clenbuterol 200mcg x 60ml and T3 (liothyronine)100 mcg x 60ml



## supperfly1977 (Feb 18, 2011)

exertemepeptides clen t3 liquid how would u use this drink it? does it work the same as the real thing?


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 18, 2011)

or just liquid clen or t3 is it the same just drink it?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, they are oral. Only 2 days of the Buy 2 get 1 free + 5% off sale... check the store soon!!

Extreme Peptide - T3 100mcg x 60ml

-T


----------

